# Did some exposures today



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Today I talked with 4 strangers each for about 5 minutes each, woot! :banana


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

Good for you 
If you don't mind me asking... how did you do it? Were they random people walking down the street or people in a mall or what? The idea of talking to a stranger scares me so I'm just wondering how you came across them.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

My therapist had me talk to random ppl throughout the hospital.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Noca,

Wow! :boogie :boogie :boogie. You would just walk up to people and talk to them.....on the fly. That's not bad at all - you are starting out in a controlled environment. It sounds like the results were good!

Keep it up, man! :yes


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

what did you talk about?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I mainly talked about schooling and what they were taking and what they did in the hospital.


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

Way to go!


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_That's awesome, Noca!_ :banana


----------

